# Game ideas!



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Hide treats around the yard or house and let her find them. Slowly work your way up on how well they are hidden until she learns the game.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Putting toys into a container. I teach my girls to "clean up" and they put all the toys back in the toy bucket.


----------



## mehouse (Mar 1, 2014)

Hide and seek, you go hide somewhere and she finds you.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

101 Dog Tricks: Step by Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog: Kyra Sundance, Chalcy: 0080665001802: Amazon.com: Books

This is a fun book that breaks the tricks down into steps, some of them are simple, some are complex.


----------



## priya16 (May 16, 2015)

Dog agility is a dog sport in which a handler directs a dog through an obstacle course in a race for both time and accuracy. Dogs run off leash with no food or toys as incentives, and the handler can touch neither dog nor obstacles. You can try this for your pooch.Buy Dog Agility Equipment Online|Dog Sports Tools


----------



## Brads035 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hide and Seek is great - you can play this indoors and outside (hiding behind trees). Also running away and letting your pup chase you is a good way to get them in the habit of following you. I will only chase my puppy when we are playing, indoors and outside (never when I actually want him to come) and take turns running away and turning around to catch him. He is 2 and now has a habit to run to me anytime my back is turned which is very useful when I want him to come/leave the park. 

You can work on the basic tricks, sit stay, down, paw, up (etc on couch/bed), and agility training, and invent your own games using these commands. 

When I hide treats/toys I ask Cody to go into the bathroom and stay (hide things in the kitchen and living room) come back and say ok find it! Now he willingly waits with the bathroom door open while I run around hiding things bc he knows it's a fun game

We also practice saying go to the couch, lay down, stay/wait and coming over with a treat. He will do this command from far away. Outside, he will run to a bench on command and wait.

Cody invented hide and seek fetch where he drops me the ball and runs to hide behind a tree and darts out to catch the ball, putting all the games we play together into a super game it's still fun to watch people's jaw drop when they figure out he's hiding from me in the park.

We also play fetch indoors and I will grab two toys and ask which one he wants me to throw - he's learned to paw one and will only chase the one hes selected. Now in the park he only chases "his" ball rather than any other dog's ball. I also grab different toys/balls and give different names - treating when he noses/paws the right toy when I say "touch ball (bone, lamby etc...)

After your pup is in the habit of finding hidden treats around your home you can upgrade to particular toys, ball etc...working on name recognition for objects and getting pup into habit of looking for things on command. 

Also, commands like sit, paw, lay down etc...are helpful to practice for real world situations. Paw and treat becomes paw, nails clipped, treat. Lay down turns into a brushing session, etc...

Experiment and have fun teaching your puppy new things and habits!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

An empty plastic bottle is loads of fun for them. Firstly with the lid off until they get the hang of it, and then with the lid one. One of mine loves twisting off the lids with his mouth to get at the goodies inside! You can use an old milk carton or soda bottle.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Practice sit/stay and come/sit by having her sit/stay while you step away as far as you can. When she's close to breaking her stay call her and have her come and sit in front of you for a treat. Raise the bar by going further and further until you can go out of sight and have her hold it till she hears your call.


----------

